# Wheel builders in San Diego area



## MJCarnegie (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a really good wheel builder in the San Diego area to lace up a pair of Record hubs and Ambrosio rims. I live in Oceanside, but if the guy is good I don't mind traveling. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

Chuck at Pacific Coast Cycles. Cannot go wrong.


----------

